# adapter



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 26, 2013)

Not quite stage related and not quite general advice but will I need a type C adapter for cell phone and lap top in Kuwait City or is my type G enough to get me by for a week in a hotel and conference room?


----------



## zmb (Jun 26, 2013)

As long as it's an international hotel chain, I would imagine you're room would have every combination covered and adapters available. Quick search brings me here and it looks like the country also uses Type D and Type G. Thank the British for spreading their plug around the world.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jul 31, 2013)

zmb said:


> As long as it's an international hotel chain, I would imagine you're room would have every combination covered and adapters available.



That is absolutely not true. They MIGHT have a couple of options, but I certainly would not rely on it. Look up what the standard plugs are where you're going and make sure you have them, and more. It's worth the cost of adapters and/or transformers so that you'll have what you need to keep things charged.


----------



## jonliles (Aug 1, 2013)

Adapters are cheap insurance. $20 for a Travelocity brand adapter at the grocery store. I have several. Some of them are large enough to power small microwaves (1000W), but mostly they are rated for a 150 to 200 W each for laptops, cell phones, etc. The nicer ones you can use a surge protector strip with and power several devices at once.


----------



## SteveB (Aug 1, 2013)

Bring both. Hell, bring a bunch.

Cell phone and laptop power supplies are often self sensing multi-voltage (best check though) and you really only need the plug adapter from US Edison to whatever.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 2, 2013)

I took the newer UK style plug - two blades in line and one below perpendicular - with an Edison out and a cube tap and all worked fine - laptop, cell phone, IPod, camera battery charge. I haven't seen a modern power supply that won't deal with most popular voltages.


----------

